# Suche Fischereiprüfung in der Region Hannover!



## humpel0815 (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo ich möchte gerne eine Fischereiprüfung ablegen. kann mir jemand sagen wann und wo die nächsten Termine in der region Hannover sind!


----------



## winni2 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Fischereiprüfung in der Region Hannover!*

http://www.fvhannover.de/index.php/wiewerdeichangler/fischerpruefung/termine.html

http://www.sav-hannover.com/Fischerpruefung/spofi.html


----------

